

Religious Social Networks on the Rise - ahsonwardak
http://venturebeat.com/2007/09/18/religious-social-networks-on-the-rise/

======
joe
The article failed to mention Shoutlife (<http://www.shoutlife.com>), probably
the biggest Myspace-act-alike Christian social networking site.

------
Jd
Whatever the definition of 'social network' I don't think it should include
facebook apps and video sites.

------
sanj
I'm waiting for their next coming.

When they rise from the dead, as it were.

